
What is a foreign language worth? (2014) - anthelios
http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2014/03/language-study
======
anthelios
As a Brit living in Spain I hasten to add that although the financial business
case to learn castellano doesn't stack up, it enriched my life immensely.

¡No todo es dinero, tronco!

